# zeebrugge to bern this thursday



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi we will be travelling from Zeebrugge to Bern on Friday 13th June 2008. We are in a 7mtr coachbuilt 2.3 multijet Ducato. We are disembarking from the Hull to Zeebrugge ferry Friday morning and we have to get to Bern by 7.00pm same day. Does anybody know of any delays we might encounter en route. We have got our vignette for the Swiss motorway system already. Should we follow the sat nav or does anybody know a particular route that they know to be faster than a more direct route?

Many thanks Tim


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Zeebrugge to Bern*

Hi

Any preference on the route? Tolls paid or tolls avoided?

You are looking at about a 10 hour journey time all told, after allowing for disembarkation at 0900, based on an on time arrival of 0830 etc etc, in order to keep to schedule. Remember I was at least five hours late on the NSF in January due to the winds.

My gut feeling is to go.....

Zeebrugge, Gent, Brussels, Namur, Arlon, Luxembourg, Metz, Strasbourg, Mulhouse, Basle and Berne. Estimated miles about 500. There are tolls payable between Metz and Strasbourg. Expect delays with traffic around Strasbourg and the border at Basle - you will probably walk right into that lot at rush hour.

Alternatively, route as above to Metz, then straight down the A31 to Nancy, on then towards Epinal, then continue toll free to Basle. See my Lake Garda journeys for more info.

I have often driven Calais to Strasbourg area in one hit - about 7 hours. I have in the past driven the Compass motorhome from Barnsley to Strasbourg and felt a wreck when I got there.

I think you are going to push it to do the journey in 10 hours comfortably. Any slight hold up will see your schedule out of the window and a late arrival. Have a back up plan just in case of unforeseen delays.

Russell


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

timofleeds said:


> Hi we will be travelling from Zeebrugge to Bern on Friday 13th June 2008. We are in a 7mtr coachbuilt 2.3 multijet Ducato. We are disembarking from the Hull to Zeebrugge ferry Friday morning and we have to get to Bern by 7.00pm same day. Does anybody know of any delays we might encounter en route. We have got our vignette for the Swiss motorway system already. Should we follow the sat nav or does anybody know a particular route that they know to be faster than a more direct route?
> 
> Many thanks Tim


Hi Tim,

I agree with Russell's route that will be about the best but being a Friday you can expect delays at:-

The Brussels ring road.

At the Belgium - Luxembourg border.

The A5 Autobahn going into Basle is usually very busy PM Fridays.

If your motorhome is not above 3500kg try and buy the vignette before the border. There is a service station on the A5 just after the A36 turnoff for Mulhouse we have bought our vignette there in the past.

If your motorhome is over 3500kg you will have to get a permit at the border post.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Don, Russell, thanks for the replies. Do either of you know,would it be best to go from Strasbourg through France or through Germany to get to Basel?

Many thanks Tim


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Don't forget to allow for Euro2008 extra traffic around any of the venues :wink:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

all, would I need to pay for a vignette, for a motorbike ?

(sorry to hijack, this thread got me thinking of a long weekend in Switzerland, by bike)

thanks
John


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

johng1974 said:


> all, would I need to pay for a vignette, for a motorbike ?
> 
> (sorry to hijack, this thread got me thinking of a long weekend in Switzerland, by bike)
> 
> ...


John,

All motor vehicles and trailers up to a total weight of 3.5 tonnes which use first- or second-class national roads are subject to this tax.

See HERE

Don


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Don, just read through that..

J


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

timofleeds said:


> Hi Don, Russell, thanks for the replies. Do either of you know,would it be best to go from Strasbourg through France or through Germany to get to Basel?
> 
> Many thanks Tim


Hi Tim,

Which ever route you use will be very busy PM Friday and as Mike has pointed out football traffic could cause more chaos.

I think I would be inclined to stay on the French side this would cut out the need to go through Strasbourg or even crossing the Rhine just south of Strasbourg can be time consuming.

If you do decide to use the French side cross the Rhine north of Mulhouse on the A36 as that hopefully will be the easier crossing into Switzerland.

Alternatively catch the Wednesday night boat. Just joking. 

Don


----------



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys we are going to watch the football for a week and want to catch the Holland v France game in Bern hence the reason for the tight deadline.

Regards Tim


----------

